# Long handled scraper/grabber



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

The longest skinniest I can find at a yard sale


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Duct tape (or hose clamps), hive tool and a extendable painters pole or broom handle. Works well in a pinch.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I like a long serrated edge bread knife.


----------



## bubilas (Jan 13, 2016)

I went to goodwill and bought a used bbq spatula and cut down the metal paddle. I need to add a serrated edge to one side but it's plenty strong. Some at the store light weight and probably wouldn't work but for just a couple of bucks, I'm happy. With the wood handle, extensions can be added if needed pretty easy if needed.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Hive tools are fairly cheap. If you can fabricate a little , you could cut one in half, and bolt it to a wood handle of your choice. Scraper one end, flat peice on the other. It could be 3 or 4 feet long, if you wished.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Try this:
http://www.backyardhive.com/backyardhive_beekeeping_shop/

go to "BackYardHive's Top Bar Hive Tool" about halfway down the page. Not cheap but they have several to cut in different directions and with handles long enough for good use in a cutout.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Thank you to all. You got me thinking.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

The tool on backyardbees website is an old fashioned burr comb tool. I first saw & used one when I was a teen. (I'm sure not a teen now). The old guy who I used to help out had a few in his toolbox. Thats what he called them. I have been making and using them for years. 

That is the truth of the saying, "there's nothing new in the world".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The tool on backyardbees website is an old fashioned burr comb tool.

They were invented by the Moses Quinby's of the world who kept box hives and did it well. They carried over to the new Langstroths...


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

Beet hoe.


----------

